# Kalms dosage



## ECT (Jan 16, 2021)

Thea is 10 months old and super hyper. A lot of the time she is now so hyper to the point she is making herself sick. When I asked the vet, he confirmed it was the most likely cause as he could see how excited she was and the pattern of when it happens fits in with it being down to excitement. 

I have been looking at herbal calming for her. I'm not trying to make her dopey or more placid, I'm just trying to help her calm a little easier and then, when she has learnt that calming is ok, I can reduce whatever she is on. I've read that Kalms are safe to give to dogs, as it is primarily Valerian Root, and I happen to have some in the house but the dosage is what worries me. For a human, you can take two tablets three times a day but I don't know what this would equate to for a dog. I know it is more based on weight for dogs but I can't find anything to help work it out. Thea is between 42kg and 45kg. 

Does anyone know how I could work out a safe dosage for her?


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Pooch and Mutt do calming biscuits, they're around £3 and in a pringle type tub. I have been giving Dan some at bedtime for a while now he loves them at bedtime, and he settles really well, not sure if it's the biscuits but the blurb on the packet would suggest it. You give them a certain amount by the weight of the dog, maybe these would be worth a try?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I find Feelwells night time biscuits very helpful, mine have one each at bed-time or if we go out and leave them at home. They love them!
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Feelwells-...07JB7LKTC,B01H6QPZ0A,B07NCNTV2S&srpt=PET_FOOD


----------



## ECT (Jan 16, 2021)

DanWalkersmum said:


> Pooch and Mutt do calming biscuits, they're around £3 and in a pringle type tub. I have been giving Dan some at bedtime for a while now he loves them at bedtime, and he settles really well, not sure if it's the biscuits but the blurb on the packet would suggest it. You give them a certain amount by the weight of the dog, maybe these would be worth a try?


Thank you. I hadn't heard of these but will have a look


----------



## ECT (Jan 16, 2021)

SusieRainbow said:


> I find Feelwells night time biscuits very helpful, mine have one each at bed-time or if we go out and leave them at home. They love them!
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Feelwells-Benefits-Adult-Dog-Treats/dp/B00BGKMVUU/ref=sr_1_23?dchild=1&keywords=feelwells&qid=1632518216&qsid=262-5898160-9862915&sr=8-23&sres=B00910NMDW,B007Y58C5O,B00JFVKJZ6,B00YHGIYOM,B089GD4SGF,B00JFVKFSC,B07NCZ5PH1,B00JFVKFN2,B00XAU7HVM,B01ETQH69S,B07NCYTJ68,B007RKIWM4,B00JFVKFRS,B06XTDWDKQ,B01ETS5YDG,B07NCYFWXZ,B009DUZZU8,B07JB7LKTC,B01H6QPZ0A,B07NCNTV2S&srpt=PET_FOOD


Thank you. Another one to look at.

It seems to be when we are home that is the issue! :Hilarious if we go out anywhere, Thea gets a chicken foot/beef twist and goes in her crate happily. She's asleep 90% of the time we are gone. Once we get back, all bets are off! She jumps around like a kangaroo, runs like the wind and pants like she's going to give herself a heart attack!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

The vet prescribed us nutricalm during the infamous insides falling out incident of 2019. Might be worth a try it seemed to help Sox as he was a bit stressed with us trying to keep Loki calm. It didn’t work for loki. We even tried diazepam


----------



## ECT (Jan 16, 2021)

Boxer123 said:


> The vet prescribed us nutricalm during the infamous insides falling out incident of 2019. Might be worth a try it seemed to help Sox as he was a bit stressed with us trying to keep Loki calm. It didn't work for loki. We even tried diazepam


I have heard a lot of references to this incident but it was before my time on the forum. 
I will see if I can find something similar to that for Thea. Although I'm sort of doubtful it will work. I think she is just too highly strung for herbal calming but we can only try! I don't want to zap her personality away, just help her to calm and listen


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

https://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/...lutions?cm_re=CALMING-_-LANDINGPAGE-_-SHOPDOG
This came up in my newsletter from PAH, loads of suggestions there for you if you wish to go down that route. If it's just when you get home there may be a training trick that you could use whereby she doesn't get attention until she calms down, and then she's given treats, if that makes sense. I'm sure there's some more knowledgeable members who could explain it better.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

ECT said:


> I have heard a lot of references to this incident but it was before my time on the forum.
> I will see if I can find something similar to that for Thea. Although I'm sort of doubtful it will work. I think she is just too highly strung for herbal calming but we can only try! I don't want to zap her personality away, just help her to calm and listen


The story  January 2019

Loki was castrated at 18 months due to a undescended furry teabag. He had to be opened up like a spay operation. I had it done in half term so I could be home with him. I had it done in half term so I could be with him whilst he healed.

After one day it was clear keeping him calm would be a challenge he was bouncing off the walls. Day 5 I opened his little surgical suit. He had burst his stitches and his insides were out.

It was of course Saturday night so I rushed him to the vets who couldn't understand how he was so happy when his insides were hanging out. Emergency operation £650 later he came home. I phoned my sister crying and she had to travel 250 miles at 6am the next morning to come and help.

I think Sox picked up on our stress he was panting a lot the nutracalm did help. Loki was like a wild beast. The vets tried to drug him it didn't work. We re wrong the Hokey Cokey song, 'you keep your insides in.'

I had to sleep on the floor with him. 10 day's later we had managed to keep him safe and his stitches were removed. Everyone at the vets cheered.

The moral of the tale; the drugs don't work.


----------



## ECT (Jan 16, 2021)

DanWalkersmum said:


> https://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/...lutions?cm_re=CALMING-_-LANDINGPAGE-_-SHOPDOG
> This came up in my newsletter from PAH, loads of suggestions there for you if you wish to go down that route. If it's just when you get home there may be a training trick that you could use whereby she doesn't get attention until she calms down, and then she's given treats, if that makes sense. I'm sure there's some more knowledgeable members who could explain it better.


Thank you. That's really helpful.

We are practicing that. It's very slow progress.


----------



## ECT (Jan 16, 2021)

Boxer123 said:


> The story  January 2019
> 
> Loki was castrated at 18 months due to a undescended furry teabag. He had to be opened up like a spay operation. I had it done in half term so I could be home with him. I had it done in half term so I could be with him whilst he healed.
> 
> ...


My word, that's some tale! Poor Loki and poor you! I'm glad he managed to heal and still causes trouble
Still say Thea and Loki are reading from the same book - 'how to cause hoomans much anxiety and stress' :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

ECT said:


> My word, that's some tale! Poor Loki and poor you! I'm glad he managed to heal and still causes trouble
> Still say Thea and Loki are reading from the same book - 'how to cause hoomans much anxiety and stress' :Hilarious


Oh yes and it's working. That week took years of my life.


----------



## ECT (Jan 16, 2021)

Boxer123 said:


> Oh yes and it's working. That week took years of my life.


I'm fairly sure having Thea has aged me, I don't get ID'd to buy alcohol anymore :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

ECT said:


> I'm fairly sure having Thea has aged me, I don't get ID'd to buy alcohol anymore :Hilarious


How much trouble can a baby Rottie be


----------



## rottiemum (Apr 12, 2011)

Boxer123 said:


> How much trouble can a baby Rottie be


Indeed! :Hilarious

I would just say, there are a lot of herbal calming tablets out there. Some will work for one dog but not another. And some dogs they won't help at all. 
Serene-um worked for Baillie. Nothing worked for Dougie.
I've started Chase on YuCalm because he can get hyper at night and not want to settle. Though we're doing other things as well.
If he starts jumping at us and getting mouthy we stand up and turn our backs and ignore him. Until he stops or gets a toy, his rope or ball. We figure if he wants to play (and it's not too late at night) then if he gets a toy then we'll play. But jumping and mouthing gets him nowhere.
Also he likes to wander around and be naughty, to make sure he's getting attention I think. He'll go and try to grab anything off a table, try to get behind our chairs to grab a charging cable, etc.
We were putting him out of the room for a few minutes but he realised there were things to try to chew in the hall too!
So we have a chain lead that his old owners gave us. Now if he won't settle and it's getting late, pop the chain lead on and sit down. He can't go anywhere or chew up the chain, so he lies down and is soon settled for the night.

Sorry this turned into a novel but I hope something helps. 
Also if you try calming tablets, they probably won't work right away. Some say you should preload the dose, or give them double the dose for the first few days so it builds up in their system.
Good luck


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

rottiemum said:


> Indeed! :Hilarious
> 
> I would just say, there are a lot of herbal calming tablets out there. Some will work for one dog but not another. And some dogs they won't help at all.
> Serene-um worked for Baillie. Nothing worked for Dougie.
> ...


I like the chain lead idea. It doesn't cost anything either.


----------



## rottiemum (Apr 12, 2011)

DanWalkersmum said:


> I like the chain lead idea. It doesn't cost anything either.


Thanks - I only wish we'd thought of it before! Lol


----------



## ECT (Jan 16, 2021)

rottiemum said:


> Indeed! :Hilarious
> 
> I would just say, there are a lot of herbal calming tablets out there. Some will work for one dog but not another. And some dogs they won't help at all.
> Serene-um worked for Baillie. Nothing worked for Dougie.
> ...


You sound like you are describing Thea when you talk about Chase! He sounds like he still has a lot of puppiness in him.

I do have a chain lead. I use it to get Thea in the house when she's decided to go deaf . She loves to chew it so if I do pop it on her in the house, she instantly plonks herself down for a good chew! She does have hard chews (Coffeewood, Petstage Dogwood) and she gets edible chews (pig's ears, pork roll, duck/chicken feet) but I worry the chain will rub her teeth down. I might go back to trying it again though.

Have you found the Yucalm works with Chase? It was one of the ones I looked at thanks to @DanWalkersmum sharing a [email protected] link. I just thought I'd try the Kalms as I already have them at home so didn't need to buy anything. She's been on one tablet a day for 6 days but, so far, no difference. Didn't expect an instant one though, like you said some work and some don't.


----------



## rottiemum (Apr 12, 2011)

ECT said:


> You sound like you are describing Thea when you talk about Chase! He sounds like he still has a lot of puppiness in him.
> 
> I do have a chain lead. I use it to get Thea in the house when she's decided to go deaf . She loves to chew it so if I do pop it on her in the house, she instantly plonks herself down for a good chew! She does have hard chews (Coffeewood, Petstage Dogwood) and she gets edible chews (pig's ears, pork roll, duck/chicken feet) but I worry the chain will rub her teeth down. I might go back to trying it again though.
> 
> Have you found the Yucalm works with Chase? It was one of the ones I looked at thanks to @DanWalkersmum sharing a [email protected] link. I just thought I'd try the Kalms as I already have them at home so didn't need to buy anything. She's been on one tablet a day for 6 days but, so far, no difference. Didn't expect an instant one though, like you said some work and some don't.


He does have lots of puppiness still!
He's 2yrs 3mo. He can be calm all day but be hyper at night. Right now he's asleep on his bed.
Last night after training class he settled fine but when it was time for bed he started acting up (over tired I think). Chewed the remote...
I am trying the YuCalm because I had some in the house. Not sure if it's working at all, though it has only been about a week. I'm going to up his dosage a little today and see if it makes any difference. 
He's usually more hyper if both of us are here. And he gets really jumpy when my husband takes him for a walk. Not sure why because he's fine for me.
I'm rambling again...lol
I think you just have to give it some time to work, but if it's not working maybe try something else.
The good thing about the ones made specifically for dogs is they tell you the correct dosage. And they're herbal so if you give a bit more it shouldn't do any harm.


----------



## ECT (Jan 16, 2021)

Ramble away! Chase sounds like Thea so it's great to hear the types of things you are trying to see if they work with Thea. 

She's the same, super hyper if we are both home. Even if one of us disappears for 10minutes, when we come back it's like we've been gone a year! She won't just walk with me though, she becomes very nervous (another thing I was hoping the Kalms might help) but with both of us she is over the moon! She did zoomies round the woods the other weekend and completely knocked me over! 42kg of rottie taking your legs out from under you at full speed is slightly painful :Hilarious


----------



## rottiemum (Apr 12, 2011)

We had a bit of a weird day yesterday. He was hyper on his afternoon walk. Later tried to eat the remote again. Then settled down pretty quickly last night.
And has been pretty chilled today.
I don't know if the YuCalm is kicking in or what.
Oh I do know what it's like getting knocked over. Lol
Have you been headbutted yet? :Hilarious


----------



## ECT (Jan 16, 2021)

rottiemum said:


> We had a bit of a weird day yesterday. He was hyper on his afternoon walk. Later tried to eat the remote again. Then settled down pretty quickly last night.
> And has been pretty chilled today.
> I don't know if the YuCalm is kicking in or what.
> Oh I do know what it's like getting knocked over. Lol
> Have you been headbutted yet? :Hilarious


Sounds like he was very tired to settle so quick. 
Luckily Thea doesn't go for the remotes but any bit of paper/cardboard and she becomes possessed lol

Thea is being a PITA today. Restless, into everything she shouldn't. She's only just started to calm and we've been up since 7!

Oh yes! The headbutts hurt like hell! I had a lovely bruise across my nose from the last one. I was thankful I wasn't wearing my glasses when it happened!


----------



## rottiemum (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh yes, Chase loves paper/cardboard too!
Most of the time when he tries to grab something off the table it's mail. Or any cardboard we haven't taken out yet.
Their heads are like bricks! :Blackeye


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I find Rescue Remedy works well.


----------



## rottiemum (Apr 12, 2011)

ForestWomble said:


> I find Rescue Remedy works well.


I've used this for myself. Is there a difference between the human one and the dog one? Ingredients - wise?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

rottiemum said:


> I've used this for myself. Is there a difference between the human one and the dog one? Ingredients - wise?


Yes, the pet version does not contain alcohol.


----------



## rottiemum (Apr 12, 2011)

ForestWomble said:


> Yes, the pet version does not contain alcohol.


Ah! Good to know - alcohol is the last thing he needs!


----------



## ECT (Jan 16, 2021)

rottiemum said:


> Oh yes, Chase loves paper/cardboard too!
> Most of the time when he tries to grab something off the table it's mail. Or any cardboard we haven't taken out yet.
> Their heads are like bricks! :Blackeye


I know! Thea has this trick of when she gets really excited to see you home, she runs between your legs. Very painful if she misjudges it! :Blackeye



ForestWomble said:


> I find Rescue Remedy works well.


Thanks. I hadn't thought of that one. My stepmum swears by it.


----------



## ECT (Jan 16, 2021)

Just as an FYI, the Kalms have not appeared to have worked. New trainer coming next weekend so maybe some tips from him may help


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

When Georgina used to go berserk or get into a great state of anxiety due to her poor eyesight I gave her Dorwest Skullcap and Valerian tablets to calm her down. When we went to the vet which always caused her to go into a complete meltdown, she had their Dorwest Valerian Compound which made her a little sleepy.

I found both to be very effective and if I had to I'd use them again for my dogs.

https://www.dorwest.com/product/scullcap-valerian-tablets-for-dogs-and-cats/

https://www.dorwest.com/product/valerian-compound-for-dogs-and-cats/


----------



## ECT (Jan 16, 2021)

Magyarmum said:


> When Georgina used to go berserk or get into a great state of anxiety due to her poor eyesight I gave her Dorwest Skullcap and Valerian tablets to calm her down. When we went to the vet which always caused her to go into a complete meltdown, she had their Dorwest Valerian Compound which made her a little sleepy.
> 
> I found both to be very effective and if I had to I'd use them again for my dogs.
> 
> ...


Thank you. We used to advise people of these when I worked as a veterinary assistant but for some reason, they never came up on my Google searches and the name has only just clicked now I've seen them!
I'm going to leave her be until the new trainer assessment next weekend but I have bookmarked the page


----------



## rottiemum (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear they haven't worked. I've heard good things about the Dorwest tablets as well. I was thinking of trying them next but I think the YuCalm might be helping.
I've also got hemp oil from Amazon. I add a dose to his water at dinnertime and it makes a difference. Calmer and more focused. Easier to get him to stop trying to be naughty. It's like he can stop and think and then make a better choice.
Like getting a toy to play instead of trying to grab something off the table. 
And it's supposed to be good for their joints and coats so that's good too.
I tried that instead of the rescue remedy because the pet version is soooo expensive.


----------



## ECT (Jan 16, 2021)

Oh that's positive if the YuCalm are helping Chase 

Hemp oil is a new suggestion! Never even considered that.


----------



## rottiemum (Apr 12, 2011)

ECT said:


> Oh that's positive if the YuCalm are helping Chase
> 
> Hemp oil is a new suggestion! Never even considered that.


I found it while looking for the rescue remedy for pets. It works pretty quickly.
Lots of good reviews so I thought I'd give it a go!


----------



## ECT (Jan 16, 2021)

rottiemum said:


> I found it while looking for the rescue remedy for pets. It works pretty quickly.
> Lots of good reviews so I thought I'd give it a go!


Which brand is it that you got? Very interested in trying it for Thea


----------



## rottiemum (Apr 12, 2011)

ECT said:


> Which brand is it that you got? Very interested in trying it for Thea


It's Medipaws Dog Calming Hemp Oil.


----------



## ECT (Jan 16, 2021)

rottiemum said:


> It's Medipaws Dog Calming Hemp Oil.


Thank you


----------



## DJB78 (Oct 26, 2021)

rottiemum said:


> Indeed! :Hilarious
> 
> I would just say, there are a lot of herbal calming tablets out there. Some will work for one dog but not another. And some dogs they won't help at all.
> Serene-um worked for Baillie. Nothing worked for Dougie.
> ...


I also have a Chase he is exactly the same!! He's a forty kilo lab


----------

